# EMT to Paramedic - how long?



## MedicPrincess (Dec 27, 2004)

When I first became intrested in EMS I joined our local Vol. FD, to see if I would be able to do this kind of work. Once I made it through my first dead guy, first dead kid, first really nasty trauma...you know all the firsts...and I didn't run home and lock myself in my closet, I got on the waiting list for the EMT program, while still working as a Vol. Then one day Life Flight asked for someone to fly with them and do compressions on a Cardiac Arrest. And then it occured, someday I to want to fly. 

So began my quest...EMT as a stepping stone for Paramedic in order to get all my alphabet certs, so I can try and fly. But as I talk to the medics on the units around here (ground and air), they seem to be of the opinion that in order to be a good medic, I definantly need to work as an EMT for a while and learn all I can from the Medic and besides, the Medic can help me when I go to PM school (in this area, a PM and EMT tend to be assigned together, and stay together until one of them leaves the CO.) 

Now I wonder, what do you guys think? Is time working as an EMT required in order to be a good PM? How long do y'all think should be spent working as an EMT before starting to the PM course? I want this more than anything I have ever wanted, so I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2004)

Working as an EMT is a definate bonus to any one going on to achieve their intermediate or advanced certifications.  Book knowledge is nice, but it's how you apply it that makes or breaks you as a medic at any level.

If you go to the intermediate or advanced levels straight from EMT school, you are missing out on the ability to use the new information you receive in class and apply it to the real world calls that you have been on.

I would recommend at least one year as an EMT before continuing on with your education.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 28, 2004)

I think we've had this conversation in another thread - look for it, there were some good points made.  I agree with FF, you should practice as an EMT for at least 1 year before you go to medic school.  The amount that you learn on "the street" is invaluable and cannot be learned from books.


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 28 2004, 07:02 AM
> * I think we've had this conversation in another thread - look for it, there were some good points made.  I agree with FF, you should practice as an EMT for at least 1 year before you go to medic school.  The amount that you learn on "the street" is invaluable and cannot be learned from books. *


 I have to agree on the one year+. I looked around my class, and I knew more than the rest of my class put together, just because "spiking a bag" wasn't a challange for me, and I actually knew how one hooked up a 3-lead monitor. little things. Oh, and I didn't have to go over how to take a B/P

Once in a great while, there is an exceptional student who goes straight from one to another and passes with flying colors.

You CAN do it, if you try hard, with no real time as an EMT, but  it makes life more difficult.

Jon


----------



## MassMedic1052 (Dec 28, 2004)

I certainly agree with the information of EMT's should have at least 1 year experience on the road before going to medic school.  It use to be a requirement here in Mass back 2 years ago..Things have changed now and it seems to be more of a Capitolism thing (all about the Benjamins) which is sad.  Being on the road as an Emt for at least a year gives you a heads up to the terminology that is used out there.  I run into alot of students currently in school for paramedic who cannot decipher the Dx's or decipher the medical Hx because it is not spelled out for them.  Another thing I have noticed is that they are coming out of school alot cockier than usual.  THe Paragod syndrome usually kicks in after they get their ticket for some,  for others like myself I do not EVER Forget where I came from.  If your an EMT and decide to go straight into medic school it's usually their peers that give them the most grief because of their lack of knowledge.  <<steps off soap box>> takes a breather.....Okay I'm done preaching 

Be safe 
MassMedic1052

Remember .......You Booze...You Cruise......You Lose!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 28, 2004)

I guess that I have to agree with everyone that you should be in the feild as an EMT for 1 year.

But I would like to add in, the longer the better. I am 5+ years, and I'm still learning.


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 28 2004, 06:08 PM
> * I guess that I have to agree with everyone that you should be in the feild as an EMT for 1 year.
> 
> But I would like to add in, the longer the better. I am 5+ years, and I'm still learning. *


 and i'm still learning about you - WOW - intelligent thought - who'd have thunk????






KMG365 :lol:  :lol:    :lol:  :blink:


----------



## pedsmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

Try to get as much EMT 911 experience as you can. Being one on one with a medic will definetly help. Being a flight medic takes a long time, and a lot of hard hours in places you don't want to be. Ohh and get the hell outta cali if you wanna fly. If you have any other questions ill try to answer as best I can I came from cali. originally and went to PM school here.


----------



## reaper (Aug 9, 2011)

Think she made it already. That was 7 years ago!


----------



## pedsmedic (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, sorry about that, I guess I should of checked the date.


----------



## 1st advancedemtclass (Aug 10, 2011)

*advanced classes*

I start a new program in a couple weeks that skips the emt basic and intermediate levels. Its labeled advanced emt , and its new to the country to my understanding. I will enter the field at a level just above intermediate. Will this put me at a disadvantage? I mean I still need experience and I don't want folks to assume my rank to sub for that.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 10, 2011)

I worked for a year before I went to medic school and I think it was one of the best decisions I've ever made. I got to learn what life in EMS was really like and to make sure that this really was for me. I have no regrets. Personally I think it should be required that one work for at least a year before moving from EMT to paramedic. There were two people in my class who had never set foot on a truck. One failed, one graduated. A lot of it comes down to effort and all that, yes, but experience is valuable too. Honestly the ones who did the best in my class were the ones who had worked in the field for a year or more.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 10, 2011)

1st advancedemtclass said:


> I start a new program in a couple weeks that skips the emt basic and intermediate levels. Its labeled advanced emt , and its new to the country to my understanding. I will enter the field at a level just above intermediate. Will this put me at a disadvantage? I mean I still need experience and I don't want folks to assume my rank to sub for that.



I don't see why it would. Some of the old timers might have a problem with it but don't let them discourage you. I will give a bit of unsolicited advice though: Don't go in with a "know it all" attitude. That will definitely put you in bad graces. Go in with the knowledge you gain in school but don't be pompous about it. Always be willing to learn and embrace the fact that you will never know all there is to know about EMS and medicine in general. I know if I ever think I'm at that point, I'll quit because that's when people become dangerous.


----------

